# The habitat I constructed for my mantis



## preying mantis (Nov 13, 2012)

I fashioned this completely out of junk that I found around my house. The container is a plastic tub that I purchased paintballs in years ago (had just been sitting in my closet empty for years). I cut a square out of the lid and hot-glued wire mesh from a cricket container that I found fishing once.

My mantis seems to enjoy it, and I would like to see what you guys think about it. Thank you!


----------



## gripen (Nov 13, 2012)

I would say less substrate and more sticks.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Nov 13, 2012)

That looks good to me.  

Can you get a closer photo of the mantis? She may be a _Tenodera _sp.

Edit: Like Gripen said: It could use more sticks.

However, It is still not bad for an adult mantis.


----------



## preying mantis (Nov 13, 2012)

Here are a couple of closer up pictures of the mantis:

And yeah, I have been meaning to do exactly what you suggested with the sticks.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Nov 13, 2012)

She is a Tenodera sp., probably_ Tenodera sinensis_. Very pretty mantis!


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 13, 2012)

I love that species  so pretty. What I would do in addition to the already recommended "add more sticks" is cut a hole in the side as well and put the same mesh over it. I find it lets more air through and gives more foothold as well.


----------



## GhostYeahX (Nov 14, 2012)

In China there are tons of Tenodera sinensis... I saw them collected thousands of oothecca


----------



## SilentDeviL (Nov 14, 2012)

GhostYeahX said:


> In China there are tons of Tenodera sinensis... I saw them collected thousands of oothecca


 Ya a a lot my buddy is sending me Some ooth ..ya need need something on the side walls ...for them to climb better.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Nov 14, 2012)

You can hot glue in some mesh, silk plants, or even sticks to the walls of the container. I wouldn't use the wire mesh inside the container cause it could puncture or cut her. The softer window screen works well, and a roll of it isn't too expensive. Sometimes I just close the lid on a piece of material that hangs inside.

When she is old, if she isn't already, she will be able to get around easier that way.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Nov 14, 2012)

likebugs said:


> You can hot glue in some mesh, silk plants, or even sticks to the walls of the container. I wouldn't use the wire mesh inside the container cause it could puncture or cut her. The softer window screen works well, and a roll of it isn't too expensive. Sometimes I just close the lid on a piece of material that hangs inside.
> 
> When she is old, if she isn't already, she will be able to get around easier that way.


+1


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 14, 2012)

Also, the feeding of monarch butterflies to mantises is somewhat frowned upon, since a conservation effort in North America is in place to conserve these guys.


----------

